# Ebook reader software for Nokia 5200



## venom007 (Mar 3, 2008)

*as its a java base phone... i am not being able to find any ebook reader for this... does anyone have this??

Where i can get it?*


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 3, 2008)

www.wattpad.com


----------



## venom007 (Mar 3, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> www.wattpad.com



Thanks Man!!

But,Not such! I am searching for Java Based pdf readers (like Acrobat Reader on Symbian Phones)


----------



## New (Mar 3, 2008)

I am also looking for good pdf reader.Please let us know if it's there...and AFAIK there is no good pdf readers..


----------



## venom007 (Mar 7, 2008)

*No one have any solutions for this??*


----------



## mkmkmk (Mar 8, 2008)

*www.topocr.com/


----------



## saurabhpatel (Mar 9, 2008)

Try MobilePDF  *gallery.mobile9.com/f/293149/
Its PDF reader for JAVA based phones but you need a memory heap of 128kb.
Dunno if it'll work on 5200.
So if you only have to read text. convert .pdf to .txt and make .jar file of it using mjBook Maker *www.mjsoft.nm.ru/booke.htm


----------



## New (Mar 10, 2008)

^Thanks...


----------



## jobyjohn (Sep 2, 2008)

i want load pdf reader in my nokia 5200 can any one help...plzz..plzz
i did not find that software anywhere..help


----------



## R2K (Sep 3, 2008)

saurabhpatel said:


> Try MobilePDF  *gallery.mobile9.com/f/293149/
> Its PDF reader for JAVA based phones but you need a memory heap of 128kb.
> Dunno if it'll work on 5200.
> So if you only have to read text. convert .pdf to .txt and make .jar file of it using mjBook Maker *www.mjsoft.nm.ru/booke.htm




thank u 
really a cool website


----------



## leslie29 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hello There! 
   This is Leslie!
 Im new in this site!
   I hope I can have more friends here!
   I am also looking for good pdf reader.Please let us know if it's there...and AFAIK there is no good pdf readers.. 
 Just keep on posting Guys!
    Keep up the Good work!
 Thanks!
      Good Luck!...


eBook Readers


----------

